# Don't Tell Me of Losing



## JM (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't tell me of losing. I value nothing in comparison with gospel truths. I am not afraid to be poor, I have chosen to suffer reproach, the loss of good name and reputation, to forego popularity, wealth, and friends; yea, to be traduced as an antinomian, rather than to drop or conceal one branch of truth respecting Christ and free grace. - John Gill

Reactions: Like 2


----------

